# 120 Gallon Shrimp Tank: Broken down.



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

So I've finally began building up the 120 Shrimp tank. Still not sure what type of shrimp I'll be putting in here, but I do know it's going to be dedicated to shrimp.

So far I have my ADA ASII and Power Sand in the tank and I've begun growing my carpet of HC. There is no hardscape as of yet since I haven't decided on which stone to use. I love Seiryu stone but I've heard it has some effects on water and I need the parameters to be pristine for which ever shrimp I decide. So I might use some of the ADG Black Costal Stone. 

Since the tank is so tall (24 inches), I've decided to go with some of the taller stones available and have them towards the rear of the tank. I don't plan on following any specific rules, just going with what feels and obviously looks right.

HC will be the dominating plant with Anubias Nana or Blyxa J. in the rock crevices at the bases of each large stone and perhaps some sort of small mosses in the higher crevices. I do not want the stones covered completely just some green on those black stones will definitely pop! I haven't decided on any crypts since I don't want too much going on in the tank. I like the simple look like low growing carpets with some larger plants here and there. It's still an option tho since I love the way tall Crypts wave around with the flow of water.

I haven't gotten all the equipment just yet, since i'm doing the DSM now and the carpet is no where near done (Only been about 2 weeks). 

I think 2 Eheim 2217 should be enough to keep the water clean and the flow adequate to not have any dead spots. 

Co2 will consist of a GLA Primo kit with a 10 lb tank. I haven't been able to sell the 45 tall I have next to my 120 so I think I might split the tank for the 45 as well not sure if this is a good idea given the difference in size of the 2 tanks. Any advice? 

I got a Black Friday deal on the light, so no more Hampton Bay lamps in the tank lol. 54x4 T5HO Solar Xtreme light. has a built in timer with only one switch but I can have different sets of lights come on at different times. It came with two 10k bulbs, which I kept and 2 Actinic bulbs, which I dumped and replaced with one 5.5k and one 6.5k that I happen to have here until I get a chance to go to the LFS and purchase new ones. would four 6.7k be sufficient or should I mix it with something else? I know the 10k's are a lot, right? It comes with legs and a hanging kit.

Although this tank is dedicated to shrimp, it is by far not a shrimp only tank. I started up a thread awhile back on which fish I should put into this tank. Very good suggestions, so I probably will be putting a single school of small fish in there. I'll keep you guys posted on that as things move along. 

In the photos you'll notice the high slope I have a little more than halfway towards the rear, well I know the HC will begin spreading upwards, as it spreads I plan to redistribute it to the sides of the tank that are quite bare. Once I get the stones situated I'll then allow the HC to spread towards the back. I am not in a huge rush to fill this tank up, especially since I don't have the Co2 yet anyway, so I don't mind having to stop the HC from climbing the hill. I'm not sure if I missed anything lol but please, any critiques will be gladly appreciated!

My concerns:

Is the equipment list adequate?
Is the slope ok?
Any ideas about the the splitting of Co2 between a 120 and a 45 Gallon tank?
Is the plant list ok? I know it would be more comfortable for the shrimp to have nice hiding places and not so much open space, but if the way I plan to plant everything is ok then I'll be happy too lol.

Please don't mind the mess.









This is with the three 27W Hampton Bay lamps.









This is after I planted what little bit of HC I had









New Light


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

looks great


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

One of my favorite dimensions of a tank. Looking for updates!(like right now)


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

you can defenetly split the co2 in ebay they sell some spliters and i think that gla has some. what type of shrimp will you put on your 120


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure yet, I was thinking about the CRS high grades, but I have been seeing a lot of other shrimps that I really like that I can't mix together.

The GLA Primo only comes with one but like you said he has splitters so I was going to see if I can modify the package and just get it with the 2 so I can split. I'm assuming that with a splitter you can adjust each one individually so that I don't OD the smaller tank?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Vadim! Soon bro. I'll get my camera back tomorrow so I can take better photos.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

you can adjust both sides of the splitter if you have a needle valve on each...

in reality you could go to the hardware store and get the necessary parts and just get a needle valve from orlando...


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

tank that size you could fit 2, 3 shrimp, perhaps even more than that :icon_cool


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

With that size tank wouldn't you want two places from which co2 is being injected? So wouldn't you need a three way manifold?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

RoundtreesJ I'm a fan of your tanks. Your suggestion, are you referring to a complete DIY or you talking about just the splitter? 

[email protected] the most 4!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Rick, honestly I don't know much about Co2, but wouldn't the flow of the filters spread the Co2 around? I do know, too much flow, will cause the Co2 to "degas" (not sure of the proper term).


----------



## Dr-Greenthumb (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice man


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Dr Greenthumb. Welcome to TPT. Great site with a lot of info. Thanks for making your first post on my thread by the way lol.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Subscribed! I really want to see the mini project!


----------



## Klivian (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow... that's a BIG shrimp tank (oxymoron). Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## oaksw12 (Nov 15, 2010)

> Wow... that's a BIG shrimp tank (oxymoron). Can't wait to see how this turns out!


I think you meant to say Jumbo Shrimp :hihi:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll be posting some more photos during the weekend. I just replaced those 10ks with 2 more 6.5k bulbs. I don't think having all 4 6.5s on at the same time would be too much right? Since there is no water I don't have to worry about algae for now. I also added some Flourish Iron, Excel and regular Flourish with trace elements into my misting bottle (Small amounts) just to add to the nutrients that the power sand already has. Extra wouldn't hurt. I was kind of hoping I would have gotten some answers to my concerns.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

This will be one sweet shrimp tank. You could safely keep 100,000 in there! haha

If you decide to go with the black coastal stone, you will not be disappointed. I saw in person the stock ADG has and I like it more than seiryu. And they have some really nice large peices compared to the small chips of reject seriyu that Japan doesn't want. lol I am using a couple peices of it in my little mini-m if you want to see what it looks like. Send Frank (Francis Xavier on TPT) a PM if you haven't already.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Be very careful with the dosing of Excel, it will kill off massive amount of shrimps in a heartbeat! Can't wait to see this setup. Looking good and it's a huge tank! Good dimension for a couple of Pygo grow out tanks!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just can't wait RAOK some of them lol ... Jagged I wont be dosing Excel when I start adding shrimp. Just during the initial month or so as I bombard the tank with co2


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome, just make sure you test for copper before adding in the shrimps you are adding after the initial setup. Just to be on the safe side. Last thing you want to do is wake up with a few dozen all dead.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

How do I test for that? It's the excel that will add the copper?


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Get a Freshwater Copper Test kit. It's design specially for Copper testing. Some people dosing what your about to dose in your tank with minimal dosing have no problem, then again not all shrimps are the same. Some react differently. That's why I said becareful with it if your even going to use it at all. Regular Flourish, Flourish Trace and Excel itself has copper in it. 

Flourish contains:
Guaranteed Analysis
Total Nitrogen 0.07%
Available Phosphate ( P2O5) 0.01%
Soluble Potash 0.37%
Calcium (Ca) 0.14%
Magnesium (Mg) 0.11%
Sulfur (S) 0.2773%
Boron (B) 0.009%
Chlorine (Cl) 1.15%
Cobalt (Co) 0.0004%
*Copper (Cu) 0.0001%*
Iron (Fe) 0.32%
Manganese (Mn) 0.0118%
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0009%
Sodium (Na) 0.13%
Zinc (Zn) 0.0007%

Flourish Trace contains:
Boron (B) 0.0028%
Cobalt (Co) 0.00003%
*Copper Cu) 0.0032%*
0.0032% Water Soluble Copper (Cu)
Manganese (Mn) 0.0085%
0.0085% Water Soluble Manganese(Mn)
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0003%
Zinc (Zn) 0.0169%
0.0169% Water Soluble Zinc (Zn)
Rubidium (Rh) 0.000008%
Nickel (Ni) 0.000003%
Vanadium (V) 0.000002%


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow great info Jag. I am only doing 1 ml of each including iron in a small 8 oz bottle diluted with cycled water which I use to mist the plants. But I am going to get a master testing kit so I can keep a log of it all. I'm going to get the Copper Kit too.

Zeldar I love the ADG Stone. No effect on the water right? I have to order a few things from ADG before the price change. I'm not sure if the ADG stones price will be going up since it's not an actual ADA Product. I'll ask Frank.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Yepp, no problem. This is what I was going for when I move into my new house this coming spring. 120gallon would be a great upgrade from 20gallon long lol. Will stay tuned for future progresses! Can't wait!


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

looks really cool


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea the 120 was a huge break for me since I traded an older Plasma for it. Good upgrade from the 45 I could just imagine how excited your going to be when you get your house.

Thanks Decoman.

I'm surprised I haven't gotten much feed back on my questions.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> Yea the 120 was a huge break for me since I traded an older Plasma for it. Good upgrade from the 45 I could just imagine how excited your going to be when you get your house.
> 
> Thanks Decoman.
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't gotten much feed back on my questions.


Write your question down on a piece of paper and then take a picture of it 

In regard to your question on degassing:

From what I understand, excessive surface agitation and air bubbles from an air stone causes CO2 to leave the water at a faster rate aside from what is used up by the plants. Of course the CO2 enriched water flowing around within the water column and coming into contact with the air/water interface would probably hasten the rate of exchange of CO2 between your water and the air outside of your tank... Surface agitation creates more surface area for gas exchange while the air bubbles create more surface area in regard to the mini pockets of air in the bubbles and the CO2 exchanges with the air in those bubbles. That's my best guess. I don't think you have to worry about the flow of water within the column in regard to losing your CO2. I'd cross that bridge when you get there since you can measure the CO2 in your water column with a drop checker while just your filters are on. Crank your powerhead or whatever is giving you that extra flow and see how the drop checker reacts.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oogly great advice thank you. I am pretty excited about all of this.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Sry I took long to reply. From my reading on tpt the general consensus has been that larger tanks benefit more from two separate diffusion points. I assume if you have great flow it wouldn't matter.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Quick Update:

Some of the patches of HC have been growing so I decided to split them up and spread it out a bit over the left and right sides. Also I took these photos with my Canon instead of my iPhone.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

And some of the 45.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

3rd pic up, what kind of snail is that?

Your tank is looking very.. Empty =P good growth though, I'll be following for sure. I expect millions of shrimp in this thing =]


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

assassin snail is on the right


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

That amount of pictures on my iPhone didn't have nearly the Amount oh trouble I thought it would. The tank looks empty but I am sure in a few months it will look amazing.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea it's 1 of six assassin snails I purchased to take care of the mrs and pond snail problem.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

about the co2 splitter, if you look closely, you should have a connection from your solenoid to your needle valve, maybe a 90degree elbow or just the neele valve threaded right into the solenoid. You can get a "t" fitting and thread one side into the solenoid, then the needle valve on top, then add a 90degree fitting and thread the other needle valve into it. thus you can control both needle valves separately. The only real downside to this method is that you will have both needle valves on the same solenoid, but you can send .5bps to the little guy and 5 to the big tank if you want. I'll take a pic of mine for you to see ok.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks great so far! That HC is going to be a pain in the butt to trim in that tall tank.

Do you have an idea for hardscape yet?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks rountreesj. Please post that pic when you get a chance, sounds like a good idea.

GOFAST, Yea I think your right about it being a pain, but luckily I'm tall with long arms lol.
I have an idea of what I want as far as the stone is concerned. I'm ordering some of the ADG Black Coastal Stone before christmas and probably 3 more bags of AS 2. I know I want one very large Stone and multiple smaller ones around the tank. I want the HC to surround all stones and where ever there is a crack or crevice I want to plant either Blyxa J or Anubias nana. I was thinking maybe some really long Hair Grass in the back of the tank.

Anyone know what size lilly pipes would work for this tank and the dual 2217s?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone know what size lilly pipes would work for this tank and the dual 2217s?
Would 4 6700k bulbs be ok for this tank? Is it enough light? 54x4 t5ho


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i think you'll need 17 mm but not sure, maybe 15 mm, in which case i have a pretty nice inflow if you'd like...

pics of regulator needle valve setup:

































I have some pretty cheapo needle valves, however, Orlando at green leaf has some pretty awesome ones and he can put together ANYTHING you want. Entire regulator, post regulator, solenoids. Or in my opinion, a decent solenoid, and two good really good needle valves would be ideal, and use some other sort of bubble counter... he has a pretty cool new inline super diffuser too...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Hope that helps some to give you an idea of one option, and of course, if you want just one extra solenoid, you could split it right off the reg, and go 2 solenoids, 2 needle valves...


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

What is this black tar around my HC? I notice its where most of the submersed form of the HC melted away while changing into emersed form but could it be the decomposed leaves? Will it cause any problems if I don't get it all out? I haven't noticed any growth past the perimeter that the tar has created around the Hc but the HC seems to be healthy and the roots are very long and strong.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks to be dead leaves or algae? Are you doing dsm?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes i'm doing DSM, for past month. Haven't had much growth, I believe its because this thick tar didn't allow it to. it was a heavy blanket of this tar.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Its more then likely that when you bought the plant that it was in its under water state and it started dying back.try taking a clean tooth brush and brushing the gunk away I would get a thick bristol one


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It may be like a blue/green algae


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I think its a mix of Decomp leaves and some sort of algea. Nasty stuff. Took it all out and replanted. Also dumped what ever soil had been covered by that scum. 

On another note. I was bored so I drew an idea for a scape using Black Coastal stone. I'm not an artist lol It's just to give my self a general idea.


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

nice


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow a 120G shrimp tank? Must subscribe...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

did you use permanent marker? thats a good idea


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea its permanent but I didn't do it on the glass. I used clear wrap on the front glass. Spray water and then roll the wrap across then use a credit card wrapped in soft tissue to squeegee the water down.


----------



## oaksw12 (Nov 15, 2010)

Alcohol will remove permanent marker if you don't want to deal with the wrap and go straight on the glass.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

or a razor blade at an angle lol


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

LoL no alcohol or razors left lmao ... I had no choice this time. 

Update: Talking to Orlando right now about the Primo Co2 System with a two way manifold and inline diffuser. 

Primo and Eheims will be ordered next friday!

I know once I have everything at the house I'm going to want to fill the tank up.

I also spoke with Frank from ADG about the BCS (Black Coastal Stone), he will be checking his stock of BCS for me tomorrow, hopefully with some photos. Do you think the fake scape is any good? Any suggestions? I feel like the right side will be a little empty. 

Largest stone on left side,will have a base of 14-16 inches and should be about 12-14 inches in height.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Might be ordering some of Tom Barr's Manzanita drift wood if I can't get the Black Coastal Stone. Keep you all posted. 

HC is growing and spreading. Everytime I get a nice bush I split it and plant it in a barren area. I'll be making a large buy soon of HC so I can get a better spread. 

If I do buy the Manzanita, What kind of moss would you recommend? 

Anyone know what would be the best moss for the Wood?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Manzanita has been ordered and in the mail as of today! 

HC is still spreading and I'm still splitting them.

One question about my filtration tho. I was going to buy Two 2217's, why shouldn't I buy two 2215s? They are rated for 90 gallons each. Just out of curiosity. I'm literally ordering my 2217s right now.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> Manzanita has been ordered and in the mail as of today!
> 
> HC is still spreading and I'm still splitting them.
> 
> One question about my filtration tho. I was going to buy Two 2217's, why shouldn't I buy two 2215s? They are rated for 90 gallons each. Just out of curiosity. I'm literally ordering my 2217s right now.


dude did you see that crazy $60 500gph @ 0 head canister filter that uhmmm (I forgot who) did a review on? It's on [Ebay Link Removed] I think I might eventually get one for my 75g. Someone even has a thread on APC on how to mod it to make the filtration more efficient and make the in/output more sturdy.

Found the link:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/117191-my-review-odyssea-cfs-500-filter.html

Here is the link to the guy modding it:
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239484


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

So my two Eheim 2217s will be here on tuesday! 

Which inline heater would some of you recommend? 

Im going to have an inline diffuser on one 2217 and I'll have the inline on the other 2217. 

I hope the tank will have enough flow. I think with all the media and inline equipment it might slow things down a bit right?

I order a lot of driftwood for Tom Barr recently and its already been shipped.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

It's never enough! You might need a powerhead or two to supplement your canisters. I have two filters on my 65 gallon tank and there are dead spots so I'm updating to two FX5's.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I really hope not! i'm trying to keep as much out as possible. Fitness what kind of filters do you have on your 65?

Another question for everyone. What mixture of bulbs would you guys recommend for my 4x54 T5HO fixture? I have three 6500k one 5000k. 2 of the 6500K are Zoo Med and the other 2 are made by Wave Point. Should I find four 6,700k bulbs from another company?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are some new photos:


















































































Growth is a little slow so far but It's going I guess. I have been splitting up the bigger bundles and spreading it around, which is working. I also put in a small amount of Excel and Iron into my spray bottle to help not to long ago and I've noticed faster growth.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> I really hope not! i'm trying to keep as much out as possible. Fitness what kind of filters do you have on your 65?
> 
> Another question for everyone. What mixture of bulbs would you guys recommend for my 4x54 T5HO fixture? I have three 6500k one 5000k. 2 of the 6500K are Zoo Med and the other 2 are made by Wave Point. Should I find four 6,700k bulbs from another company?


I'm not sure about the color. I once found a post where hoppy says he likes using 6500k ones so that was enough for me  I've seen a lot of posters on various forums/threads mention how much they like buying geissman (spelling?) and GE starcoat bulbs. I think they are made by sylvania, are of good quality, and very cheap compared to the ones you find on Dr FnS and other places...

Also since you're basically making a shrimp tank did you sanitize the HC, grass and moss? that I see in your tank before you planted it? It wasn't until I actually saw it that I thought about it but now I have planaria and hydra from some other tank from somewhere... Origin unknown since I've gotten plants from so many sources and only thought about snails and welcomed those... never thought about other things that might mess with baby shrimp such as hydra or things like planaria possibly killing my baby/adult shrimps. I've seen a number of forum members comment on how they've noticed much circumstantial evidence and even some direct evidence (seeing planaria crawling onto a shrimp and then finding it dead the next day) indicating that planaria are harmful to shrimp. Anyways I just figured it might be something to deal with now in your tanks infancy rather than when it's full of a crazy amount of nice/expensive shrimp and then worrying about the effects of meds on your livestock as well =/


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

how about 2 10,000k and 2 6500k.

The 10k's for the shrimp and the 65's for the plants... You could also do 1 10,000k and 3 6,500k.

I'd probably get 2 plant bulbs (the purple ones), 1 10,000k and 1 6,500k Just for full spectrum lighting.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Aren't 10ks too much for emersed? I heard they would burn the HC? I have two 10ks sitting around now. I wouldn't mind changing the 5000k


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Should be a great set up. My 150 has the same footprint and I love it.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not sure what a 10,000k will do to emersed growth, but once you put shrimp in there, it'll be nicer.


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi its looking great what is the plant in the last pic is the darck green one not the HC


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

R33 I don't know, I found it outside growing in a crack on the street, stone moss of some sort, Probably shouldn't even have it in the tank lol. Still pretty healthy, been about a month.

UPDATE!: 

These are the two pieces of Manzanita I ordered from PlantBrain aka Tom Barr.










I believe I only order the larger piece in the 2nd photo.










Not sure which one I should use yet, we'll see when they arrive. I think I'll put up a poll.

The cardboard is the same exact footprint of my tank, 48x24x24.

Wish I could fit both or had an extra 120 lol.

He has a lot more left if your interested.

What do you all think?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Can I add a poll to this thread??


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Those are both great pieces of wood. I really like the second one best though.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree about them being great, which is why its so hard to decide lol. I like #1 better but I don't know why. Maybe because of the simplicity of how it starts and then up top it gets crazy. I could picture shrimp hanging out below it under the "shade of it". Plus I though of putting some sort of moss that would kind of drape over it and onto the substrate, just not sure which would do that and which just wouldn't stay suspended or float.

#2 on the other hand has a really dark feel to it. Scary almost. I can see that base being heavily planted too. I love it but I haven't figured it out as well as #1. Really wish I had a 2nd 120 lol.


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

Fdny911 i like the #1 i like your idea of the moss it will be great and anubias in the base of the driftwood


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Try taking #1 and placing it behind #2 to try to give the tank natural flow. Might be too much, but its worth a shot. Just make absolutely sure you like your hardscape or you wont ever like your tank. If you get all that HC to carpet this tank will be epic for sure.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Picking up filters at UPS tomorrow because they couldn't deliver them themselves lol. Fed Ex Shipment of Manzanita expected tomorrow as well.

Heres 3 better pics of the tank. HC is finally moving !


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

can't wait for those great pieces of wood to be put in.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks rick, Me too man. We got hit pretty bad this week with snow so Fed Ex and UPS weren't delivering at all. But roads have been 70% cleaned so hopefully enough for Fed Ex. I'm actually going to UPS tomorrow. Cant trust them to make it in the snow. I did see Fed Ex Delivering packages today so who knows.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good, It's all coming together. I didn't think HC grows that slow emersed, but I"m all in it to see how it becomes!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

jagged tell me about it ! I hate it. Can't do anything about it anyway since I have no equipment yet.

My girl ordered me the Primo Kit from GLA so I should be getting that 1st or 2nd week in January. Once I get that kit you better believe I'm going to be cranking the Co2 lol. I am not a patient person unfortunately.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

So I received the majority of my packages.










Two Eheims 2217
Scaping kit from Guppy.
Manzanita from Tom Barr.

Next is the Primo Kit my girl got me for Christmas. Should be here Mid January I hope.

The Manzanita is really nice! But I need help picking which one to do so please please give me your opinions. 

Don't mind the fake HC it was just so I can have an idea of how it would look. Its very plain and honestly boring. I might be putting Eleocharis Vivipara in the back round and the smaller Anubias surrounding the bases of each Manzanita. I was thinking of adding a plant that can drape over and down the wood but I don't know what would work.

So here is my Favorite piece:

I imagine this one with some sort of moss or stringy type plant draped over that bare center of this piece.


















Close up:




























So here is the 2nd:

Seems too bare alone. I couldn't put the first piece in with this one, luckily Tom Barr hooked me up with a lot of other pieces.















































I love the simplicity of #1 but I really enjoy looking at #2. So any thought or comments on this?

I set up one of the 2217s on my 45 so I can start the cycling process. Not too hard to do but damn that is a big a$$ filter! I thought it was smaller. Anyway, I adjusted the flow on it and its great, I absolutely love the Filter so far.

Only thing left to order is the Hydor Inline heater, CRS, Zebra Ottos, Eleocharis Vivipara for the background, more HC, and possibly the Anubias maybe Tropica 049. I think I need more AS 2 to give it a better slope.

Well hope you guys can help! Thanks.

Hector.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i say number 2 and add some rocks and make it look like a forest!


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

i really like #1, i would move it all the way to the right. but looks like you cant cuz of the center brace. #2 is nice as well. and awesome set up with quality equipments. 2 thumbs up for me.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Good idea problem man I have some seiryu stone left over. 

Nikon that's exactly what happened. I actually tried to spread the branches but I couldn't do it without breaking anything so I was left having to leave it the way you see it. Thanks for both inputs guys.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I might go with #1. Where is everyone? Is it like a holiday or something. 

A little advIce for the guys: if you ever order guppy's scaping kit with the giant 12 inch tweezers, don't ever present them as a gift to your girlfriend and say it's for her eyebrows.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That's some cool manzanita! I like #2 the best. However, it might look better if you pushed the left piece a little closer to the front. 

Nice filters too.


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

I also like #1. The wood is unique but simple. How about if you push to the the right like the others said and give it a bit of an angle? I can't wait to see the progress


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm digging the first picture under your equipment that just came in on this page, I just like that better visualizing 500 shrimps swarming on the front foregound, chilling under the driftwood branch and alongside it. If you turn that wood piece into a moss tree, that'll be sick!!


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi i like the #2 better but like probleman said some rocks and it will look awsome i can hook you up with E.Vivipara emerged but are you going to put some fish in


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

bump. Added Poll.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow so far a tie. Lol. Happy New Year !!!!!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

In #2 the piece on the left needs to go and the piece on the right needs to be moved a few more inches out of the corner. I like #1 the best, only because #2 isnt placed right. #2 is better wood tho.


----------



## jacari (Dec 1, 2009)

I would definitely go with number 2. It has more character.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

definitely number 2 but with only the first two pieces. gives it a very pleasing look


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Update:

The big piece broke into a few pieces while I was trying to maneuver it, luckily it was only 2 pieces so I can still puzzle them together.

This is a new scape I made today, tell me what you think:

That ugly stone in the front and the one behind the Tree on the far right have both been removed. (The 3nd scape I created shows how much I have cleaned up the foreground area and thats exactly how it looks without those stones right now)





























Close ups:




























4th Scape isn't that much different Just added another piece behind the Right tree but too me it takes away from that clean flow scape #3 has. Plus its root is very ugly. I thought about placing it in the far left, which has a nice empty spot but it happens to be about 24 inches long so it rests on the glass which I do not like. I'll admit it did look different.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Heres the 3rd scape cleaned up


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Finished planting the rest of the HC. I'll be picking up some CRS tomorrow from Johnyboy and keep them in my 45. Since I hooked up the new 2217 on my 45 I can tell you the water looks amazing!

Purigen wouldn't remove any type of liquid ferts that I put in the tanks right? I know Carbon pads do that right?


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, your tank is too big. shrink it 
i like the 4th tank the best out of all of them. however, i think the piece that is originally used in the right side of the 3rd setup is out of place. it violates the golden ratio aspect. i think it has to do with that one branch that sticks out by itself and doesnt go with the flow of the other branches.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I like the chimay scape


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the 3rd the best clean ejejejejeje man your shrimps will have an awsome aquarium jejejejeje

one question how will you do to make the driftwoods sink


----------



## johnnyboy2476 (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW! I am drooling, a 120g shrimp tank, subscribed! Great job so far. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I like the single piece in the 1st image.

Maybe some crypts around the base of the wood.
If you add a nice longer piece of slate to base of that piece, then no added support would be required, it'd tank about 18" x 6-10" wide piece of slate say 1/2" thick to do the support under the branch.

I'd use 2-3 screws also.
There will be a fair amount of tension, but once the water is in there, it'll be cut by about 80%.

Taller hair grass for the back ground is also an option.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## GoldieATX (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm really liking the way this is coming together, and I thought I would throw in my two cents. I think the first piece of wood is really elegant. That's really the best way I can describe it. I would find a way to make sure it supports itself as Tom described, and I would also consider trimming off that thin little front growth in the middle. I'd add some big bushy plants behind and around the base to lend a lot of strength and density to that right side, and keep things open on the left. Some moss or other eye-catcher might work great on the horizontal part, as you had planned.

The second piece is really....gnarly. It's just a great, interesting piece of wood to look at in detail. I would have trouble picking out the supporting hardscape to work with it in the tank, though. Regardless of the layout you go with, I look forward to following the progression of this project.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

i like either the 2nd or 3rd, but that peice all the way to the left that sticks straight has to go. it disrupts the flow and makes my brain angry when i see it


----------



## sam22sam (Nov 9, 2010)

I would say the first or the fourth. The first one is a simplistic statement. The fourth one is continuos and covers the breadth of the tank. However there is too much in the scape 4. Might be a cutting down a bit of the too many curves to allow for a continuos flow from left to right would look good.

The third scape is a bit abrupt when you scan the tank from the left to the right. It just dies off at a certain point and is discontinuos with the wood at the right and they are not that far apart to be considered as two separate entities.

I will stop at that coz I get the feeling I am sounding a bit wierd.

So scape 1 for a simple statment or a modified scape 4 for a continuos flow from left to right of the tank. I hope that makes sense. :icon_smil


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

New Update: Co2 Kit came in!

Wow the 10lb tank is huge!

I'm going to fill the tank up this week and start pumping Co2 into the 45 G and I might just fill up the 120G. The HC is growing but its just ridiculously slow.

I need to order 2 drop checkers and the solution.

Here are the photos of the Kit. I do wish the Bubble counters weren't in front of the Gas gauge, but it isn't too big a deal.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

How do I get rid of the Poll?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice CO2 setup!

You should be able to delete the poll by clicking edit on the first post of the journal, then go to "advanced".


----------



## shadetreeme (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW!!! I just read the whole thread....awsome. 
I like scape 4 BTW. 
I am VERY interested in that CO2 setup. I think it is exactly what I need for my 125. I realy like the y with 2 counters. Where did you get it??? If you don't mind sharing.... what kinda cost. I am kinda at the end of my budget.

Thanks...... can't wait to see it full!!!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Shade,

Thanks, I like 1 and 4. lol.

My girl got me the Co2 kit from GLA ( http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/ultimate-co2-system.html ). Great guy. All the prices are there. He can get you a manifold with 3 Counters on them for 3 separate tanks or a double manifold for both sides of your 125. It's a little pricy but worth it. Warranties are the most important things lol. I'm hooking up my kit to two separate tanks tomorrow actually! 

Stay tuned for some updates!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

So since everything arrived except for the inline heaters, I decided to fill the tank. It was taking way too damn long to grow out. It was enough to spread around the back of the tank and with OD Co2 I think it'll fill in nicely. So here are the photos.

Yes the scape is totally different lol. I had too many problems with all the other ones, plus this was my favorite piece of wood.

Its still leaching so I waited a full day before changing the water and it cleared a little more. I used some API Accu-Clear, helped a little. I'll do another water change in 2 days.

I don't even know how much Co2 is pumping in but its a lot of BPS. Is there anything wrong with this? I have lights and co2 for 8 hours. I have Excel but I only used it on initial filling of the tank.

Here are the photos.


















































































These are all from my iPhone. I'll post some from my Canon 7D tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## shadetreeme (Sep 8, 2010)

That is lookin GREAT...... I would have filled it a while ago LOL I hate waiting :icon_wink. I am jealous of the CO2 system..... I will get there soon I hope.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

120 gallons for a shrimp tank? I love excess. Subscribed.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have the co2 cranked so we'll see if it was worth the money! Lol


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

How many shrimp do you expect to have? lol


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

aww man, my next setup's going to be a 120 gallon too! (but not for a couple of years, heh)

love the updates and the photos, can't wait till it's all filled out


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope to have a few thousand lol. I've already decided to give ten RAOK of 10 shrimp on my 2nd cull. Thanks guys.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

what type of shrimp are you going for crs or rcs? sorry didn't scroll back on the thread


i just saw recently this weekend on a 33 gallon long planted, with over 1000 rcs easily!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

i think I will be doing CRS and RCS, but I really wanted just CRS. We'll see, but if I happen to get my hands on some Fire Blue shrimp or Blue King Kongs I will have to use RCS so as to not mess up the lines. No RAOK on the FB or KK lol.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> i think I will be doing CRS and RCS, but I really wanted just CRS. We'll see, but if I happen to get my hands on some Fire Blue shrimp or Blue King Kongs I will have to use RCS so as to not mess up the lines. No RAOK on the FB or KK lol.


I believe Fire Blues are the same species as RCS, but I'm not 100% on that...


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I haven't had much time to do more water changes so the water is still pretty brown from the Wood. I used accu-clear and have a bag of purigen in my 2217 but still nothing. Maybe I can do one end of the week. No pearling either and I have the drop checker at yellow lol. I don't think I have very good flow, might pick up something for some extra movement inside. Any suggestions on anything mentioned above?

Hector.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

So I did a massive water change yesterday. I opened up both filters and I cleaned the pads. filthy! But my water seemed clear as it was filling up but now its back to being yellow. I really am starting to think its the AS 2. I have a stocking filled with Purigen but it doesn't exactly cover the width of the Eheim 2217. Do you think that could be the problem? Water is very filthy and its turning me off, feeling like scrapping the whole idea. I cant keep changing out 60-75% of the water everyday. 

Any ideas?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> So I did a massive water change yesterday. I opened up both filters and I cleaned the pads. filthy! But my water seemed clear as it was filling up but now its back to being yellow. I really am starting to think its the AS 2. I have a stocking filled with Purigen but it doesn't exactly cover the width of the Eheim 2217. Do you think that could be the problem? Water is very filthy and its turning me off, feeling like scrapping the whole idea. I cant keep changing out 60-75% of the water everyday.
> 
> Any ideas?


It probably is the tannins from the AS. I would load the filter with about 50% carbon and experiment with dosing some water clarifiers.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I used half a bottle of the API Accu Clear and nothing ... this is bumming me out.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

snausage said:


> It probably is the tannins from the AS. I would load the filter with about 50% carbon and experiment with dosing some water clarifiers.


Its just a matter of time. Dont start dumping crap into your tank hoping for a quick fix. Nothing good ever happens in a hurry when it comes to tanks. Stick with your once a week changes and it'll be fine in a month. 6500K bulbs make the water look more yellow and 10K bulbs are whiter.


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

thats a nice setup and the drift wood is really cool.
One advise , the aquasoil on the wood - wont last when u add shrimp to the tank, I had well rooted HC on the rocks with aquasoil and the shrimps just cleared it out


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, then adding a lot of fresh carbon to the filter should definitely knock it out. 

You can also contact the adg store. I've heard they give really good advice in these types of situations.

Don't get discouraged by stained water. It really isn't a big deal and it isn't worth driving yourself nuts over. It'll go away with a little patience.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm going to buy some extra carbon today. Thanks Snausage

Chad, Does it matter that the Purigen doesn't take up the entire diameter of the 2217? Water is definitely getting past it. I don't like using chemicals, so maybe more Purigen?

Chilled, the wood has a deep groove and a crack, so I put some plastic wrap and poured soil in it witch actually made it about 1 inch deep. Thats where I planted the HC. I'm hoping that the shrimp knock some of the unused soil out so it can look cleaner.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

As long as there purigen there it should be fine. Make sure you take the time to recharge it once in awhile. New manzy is typical for yellowing the water. Honestly id just wait it out and do your WCs once a week and give it a month. I typo'd my first statement and will go back and edit it to say a month instead of a week. To make it more fun, I like to OD some Fe to the tank if its going to be yellow for the time being anyway.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just ran out of Flourish Iron, I'll be picking up a bottle of that along with the carbon. I was thinking about getting a Root Medic Kit including the tabs. What do you think? I like how its just a certain amount of pumps, no real measuring or spilling.

My 45G HOB filter has just crapped out on me, can I just add a 2213 to it right now even though the canister is not cycled? It's a used filter with old media. Tanks been running for a year now. What do you think?


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

I am confused?:drool:

The Poll ?


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Rootmedic is great ive used a lot of the tabs and have seen good growth. I am about to pick up some of the liquid ferts soon too. Ive heard great things about them.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Little Fish, the poll is old, I can't seem to get rid of it.

Thanks Danielson.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

So I tested the water parameters. Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates 0, Gh 10!, Kh 5-6, Ph 6.
I don't think this tank is ready for any Shrimp! There are a few Snails tho, MTS, Pond and Ramshorn. I'm going to try to get rid of the MTS since they always seem to up root my plants on my 45 Gallon.

The HC is melting pretty badly, getting some white and green stringy algae on the wood. I am dosing Excel and Flourish. I ran out of Iron a few days ago. Co2 is cranked pretty high and being dumped in on both sides. Flow seems good. Thinking about removing the Carbon pads from both eheims since I used my cousins Diatom filter last night. Nice and clear.

I order the RootMedic Ultimate kit. Should be arriving soon. I hope it makes a big difference since I think the tank is lacking in that department. 

Lights are on about 8 hours and that consists of 4 T5HO half 10k and other is 6k.

There are a few stem plants and a lot of Blyxa in the tank waiting to be transferred over to the tank at my job.

I have a water softener pillow from API. I'm going to add that to one of the eheims once I take out the Carbon. Also another bag of purigen. The wood is still releasing tannins. Anyone ever use the pillow?

The drop checker stays yellow even after like 10 hours of no Co2 and lights. Eventually becomes very blue. Is that normal?

No pics tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

This is awesome! any new piks?


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm struggling with HC as well. I have rootmedic tabs as well as the liquid fertz. I have been using the liquid fertz for a week now and see very minimal growth.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

It was growing so well emmersed, slow, but growing. I thought with the Co2 the HC would thrive but it's been crapping out on me. Do I have enough light? I'm getting stringy green algea on the wood. Actually also a white one as well. 

I added 5 rummy nose tetras and they crapped out pretty fast, they were in shock on the way from the LFS, don't know why, but I acclimated them for about 45- hour. Once in they started gasping for air and listing to one side then finally just laying on the substrate. Took then out and put then in my 45 and they popped back to life in about 5-10 minutes. 

I think that the water was still saturated with co2? Even though it was about 15 hours or more since co2 was introduced into the tank. I don't want to believe that with 2 2217 at full blast, that there isn't enough flow. When the inline co2 is on you can see the mists from both sides slamming into each other and going all over the place. I had the out flows on the surface creating some noisy surface agitation and this morning both drop checker with new premixed fluid are showing slightly dark green. Its been 2 days, and still?

I threw in 12 ghost shrimps with the RNTs and they are fine, eating, no losses. 

I don't know what's going on.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

#2 for sure!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks TankZen, but this tank has been broken down. =( I'll make another journal one day.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

FDNY911 said:


> Thanks TankZen, but this tank has been broken down. =( I'll make another journal one day.



Wait what?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Reginald. Yea I took down this tank because I moved. It's up again but I have a bad bacterial bloom and almost all of my hc died during transport. The wood also dried up and I need to soak it somewhere else now. I won't make the mistake of putting wood in this tank again without soaking it for longer or boiling it. Or both haha. Maybe in an


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Another month or so.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ahh, Moving is always such a pain and moving fish tanks, doubly so. I hope you get settled soon enough.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks reginald, I'm currently in the works right now of revamping the entire set up so I will start a whole new journal. Moving sucks.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Please do post the URL to the new thread here for others convenience...including me


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I will Jkan, thanks. I'm definitely motivated now. I just received 4 giesemann bulbs today in the mail! Aqua Floras and and Mid day sun bulbs. Haven't really noticed much of a difference because of the damn bacterial bloom I have going on.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking forward to it. If you need some plants, look at the URL in my signature and all the plants that I have are in there


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tank is almost done with the fishes cycle. 

PH 6.2-6.4
Ammonia .25 PPM
Nitrite .25 PPM
Nitrate 10 PPM
GH 8-9
KH 4

That Bacterial bloom is finally gone!

Just added more Blyxa and a few stems are on the way.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

New Journal started!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...133326-semi-new-semi-improved-120-gallon.html


----------

